# GT: Game 63 @ Spurs 3/13



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(29-33) VS 
San Antonio Spurs(45-18)

WHEN: Tuesday, March 13 2007 - 5:00 PM PT, 8:00 PM ET
WHERE: AT&T Center - San Antonio , TX
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Spurs won 111-82
Spurs Won 103-81
Spurs Won 88-74



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Sam Cassell - Day To Day
Quinton Ross - Day To Day
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out


Spurs Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Tony Parker | Brent Barry | Bruce Bowen | Tim Duncan | Francisco Elson

 Key Reserves







|







|








Manu Ginobili | Michael Finley | Robert Horry

Injury Report:
None

Q's Prediction: Clippers Lose 94-81
Q's Prediction Record: 37-25


ESPN Preview:



The San Antonio Spurs will try for their first 13-game winning streak in more than three years as they look to sweep the season series from the Los Angeles Clippers on Tuesday at the AT&T Center.

The Spurs (45-18), who last won 13 straight from Dec. 5-28, 2003, are third in the Western Conference behind Dallas and Phoenix and in good position to keep rolling Tuesday. San Antonio has won four straight over Los Angeles, including three this season, and 12 of the last 13 meetings.

The Spurs have won eight in a row at home over the Clippers, who are clinging to the eighth and final playoff spot in the West but have lost three straight and 11 of 16.

Los Angeles has struggled offensively of late, averaging 81.0 points in the last five games -- well under its 94.6 season average. That doesn't bode well for a matchup with the Spurs, whose defense has been a major factor in their current run.

Click to expand...


TeamRankings Update:
Third ranked Spurs are facing off against the 15th ranked Clippers and are projected to win by a margin of 9 points or more. Clippers are given just a small chance of winning at 21.1%

*​


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Im liking road trips to the east...it means the games are in the early afternoon, so i can still record it, doesnt conflict with the prime time TV shows that made me miss 2 games a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Be gentle Spurs....

The Clippers have had trouble with the Spurs this year big time. If they are really serious about making the playoffs they better make it a close game. It better not turn into a blowout.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The only way Clippers can have a shot to win is if the Spurs are just off and the Clippers hit shots. Brand needs to demand the ball and Hart needs to look to score more IMO as he can. Cassell should get near 25 minutes as well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers can probably play horrible, and if the clippers play like they have been playing they will still lose, 
the only way the clippers win this is if they make some shots, and hope the Spurs miss here and there , which i doubt they will....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

but if they want to make the playoffs then they are gonna have to win a couple of games like this .......against some of the top teams....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Crap...
The Spurs in their 12 game winning streak have some on average by more than 15 PPG. Ginobili has been playing very well during this time as well.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


>


:lol: 

that always gets me hahahah :lol: :lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> :lol:
> 
> that always gets me hahahah :lol: :lol:



the way the team is playing, that gif is the best part about being a clipper fan right now...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

After GSW's big win yesterday the pressure is really coming on for us to start winning some games down the stretch in order to hold onto our 8th spot... we won't be able to survive off of the poor performances of the other contending teams forever. That said, this will be a very difficult game to start a winning streak seeing as we're at Houston tomorrow but a W here would certainly be inspiring enough to propel us through the rest of the road trip.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Spurs win the tap.

Kaman gets a good pass and scores easily

Parker hits a runner.

Mobley drives, scores, and gets fouled.

He compeletes the 3 point play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley blocks Bowen.

Kaman misses a turn around hook.

Parker misses, Elson gets it and misses.

Brand hits one of his trademark shots.

Duncan posts up and bank it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses in and out and in and out and out.

Kaman blocks Duncan.

Hart hits a nice runner.

Elson bricks a jumper, a wide open jumper.

MObley misses a 3.

Parker flies and scores.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pretty solid start thus far, let's hope they play like this for more then 5 measly minutes, just need to take care of the ball is all I see them doing wrong because ain't no stopping Parkers penetration.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses but Brand gets it.

Maggette throws it away.

Hart fouls Paker to stop the easy layup, sure looked like a jumpball not a foul.

Parker makes 1 out of 2.

Hart turns it over.

Duncan hits a long jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a tough shot, ball goes out.

Ginobli comes in...

Bowen misses a 3.

Brand travels...

Duncan misses but Oberto gets and gives it to Ginobli and he hits a 3.

Brand hits a tough turn around.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken.

Clippers down, 11-12.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand has 4 points and 5 boards. Keep this up, we need you to step up Elton!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Duncan misses a jumper.

MObley air balls it.

Maggette steals it.

Kaman misses in and out.

Bowen hits a runner.

Maggette takes a bad shot.

Oberto hits a funky layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Kaman.

Ginobli hits a jumper.

Hart hooray hits a jumper.

Finley misses a 3.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Backcourt violation on the Spurs.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down, 16-18.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers are sticking in, Jason Hart is solid and a better fit then I would have expected, I'm glad we chose him and waived Conroy. Let's Go Clips, stop shooting and attack the basket!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice cut by Hart who scores off of the inbounds play.

Ginobili hits a 3...

Hart hits a long jumper.

Horry misses a 3.

Brand posts up but misses.

Vaughn misses a running jumper.

Brand drives and scores, where
s the foul?

Ginobili misses a 3 as time expired.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 22
Spurs 21

Not a bad quarter. There was one bad stretch in the game but the Clippers recovered nicely. Hart is leading the way, so far so good for him.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Who the hell is Jason Hart? Haha he has 8 points on 4/4 shooting, got to say, he's climbing onto my favirote players list FAST.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses a turn around.

Cassell is out for the game

Vaughn hits a jumper for the corner.

Kaman gets fouled by Oberto, non-shooting.

Hart to TT for the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oberto hits a shot.

TT misses a turn around.

Finley hits a jumper off of the curl.

Ross misses an easy one.

Hart with the steal and he takes it all the way for the score!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross fouls Finley, non-shooting.

Finley hits a 3.

Kaman hits a hook shot.

Mobley fouls Bowen, non-shooting.

Clippers down, 28-30.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

C'mon Ewing, you have to step up here after what Hart did and keep the team under control and keep everyone calm.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Duncan throws one up and misses.

Ewing misses a long jumper.

Duncan hits a tough turn around falling away.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Duncan hits a long jumper

Ewing misses a 3.

Duncan misses a runner.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses both FT's?!?

Duncan posts up and scores.

Mobley misses a long jumper.

Elson gets a dunk.

Maggette hits a jumper.

Timeout taken by the Spurs.

Clippers down, 33-38.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thigns went down with Hart on the bench, we need a legit PG on the court. Put him back in...please.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm Jason is playing great out there, by the way have they signed him for the rest of the season yet??? 
 

but damn, i hate when i see those plays that NEVER SEEM TO GO THE CLIPPERS WAY EVER....
2 already happened, the ball bounces off the backboard wildly then it goes riiight into the hands of Elson and he dunks, the other when the Clippers played D for like 21 seconds and the Spurs score with a couple seconds left..

DAMNIT THOSE ARE ANNOYING


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bowen hits a jumper.

Kaman makes a tough jumper.

Technical on Elson.

Maggette makes the FT.

Duncan throws one up and in, that wasn't pretty.

Hart misses a jumper.

Mobley blocks Gini but Duncan gets it and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Parker misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a jumper.

Hart fouls Parker, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hmm Jason is playing great out there, by the way have they signed him for the rest of the season yet???


Hart was signed for the rest of the season once he cleared waivers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ginobili gets fouled on the layup.

Ginobili misses both FT's.

Offensive foul on Maggette.

Kaman fouls Duncan on the shot.

Duncan makes both FT's.

Maggette misses a 3, no suprise.

Finley misses.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses another FT...

Parker drives and gets fouled by Brand on the shot.../..asd

Parker makes both FT's.

TT posts up and scores on the jumper.

Parker drives and scores.

Ross misses a jumper.

Parker flies and scores.

Hart misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 40
Spurs 50

Awful quarter, talk about domination. Where was the defence?????


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers need to stop setting for jumpers and drive in, draw some fouls and get to the line. When they get to the line, they need to make the damn FT's[Maggette is 1-4 for gods sake]. Game isn't out of reach yet, but it isn't anywhere close to it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time-Out taken, 5:28 to go Clippers down just 5, 62-57. Clippers sticking in, let's see if they can somehow get this game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

3:29 left in the third, time-out Clippers as Spurs back up 9, 68-59. Clippers need to get some defensive stops and hit shots on the offensive end as this game is not over yet and they can take the game and pull an upset.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok I am back.

Oberto misses.

Maggette don't take 3's....

Finley misses.

Brand with a throw up miss.

Ginobili loses it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT misses and an offensive foul on Brand on the rebound.

Ginobili drives, scores and gets fouled.

He completes the 3 pont play.

Maggette makes a tough shot, he needs to take the rim haha.

Finley steps out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Spurs seem to be getting all the calls...

Dunleavy gets a T.

FInley makes the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 61
Spurs 72

No comment...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers need to STOP jacking up shots, which is killing them. Bad officiating for the last minute or so of the third.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Spurs seem to be getting all the calls...
> 
> Dunleavy gets a T.
> 
> FInley makes the FT.



spurs always get the calls...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> spurs always get the calls...


They are the home team, better team and the more agressive team. I agree that was a horrible call, Finley should have picked up a foul and Mobley got pushed, but that's what happens when you settle for jumpers like the Clippers have been doing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A spurs misses.

Brand hits a nice shot.

Offensive foul on Duncan.

Turnover on either Maggette or TT.

Maggette fouls Ginobili

Gino makes both FT's.

Foul on Duncan, non-shooting.

Brand hits a very tough shot, very nice.

Jumpball- Duncan vs. Brand

Spurs control it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT blocks Parker!

Ewing hits a quick jumper.

Ginobili misses, loose-ball foul on Duncan.

Ewing drives and gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha Spurs don't get some calls and Spurs and their fans are not happy.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time-Out on the floor 8:53 left in the game and Clippers just down 5 at 74-69. Clippers are just playing agressive and great in the fourth, but can they overcome the much better team in San Antonio and win this game?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bonner hits a long jumper.

TT gets stripped.

Ewing has a fantastic foul to stop an easy 2.

Parker makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT misses but MObley gets it and scores.

Ginobili gets a 'foul', non-shooting.

Parker misses a floater.

Ewing misses a 3.

Ginobili hits a 3.........


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes a goofy shot.

Parker misses a long jumper.

TT with a turn around.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down, 75-81.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time-Out Spurs, 6:16 left Spurs are up 81-75. Clippers just need to get a few stops and calm down and offense and they should be able to have a shot at an upset.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> They are the home team, better team and the more agressive team. I agree that was a horrible call, Finley should have picked up a foul and Mobley got pushed, but that's what happens when you settle for jumpers like the Clippers have been doing.



home or away doesn't matter...when the game was at staples, spurs got the calls anyways...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hart fouls Parker, Clippers over the limit.

Parker makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley throws it away.

Parker flies and scores.

Brand misses but the ball goes out on a Spur.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley bricks a 3.

Barry misses a 3.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker misses but Duncan tips it to Barry.

Parker flies and scores.

Ewing bricks another.

394932dfklds


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Spurs already never miss, and never turn the ****in ball over, BUT letting Tony Parker get layup after layup our chances our even slimmer....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1:59 left, Clippers time-out. Spurs up 88-78 and the game is all but over. Nice showing by the Clippers, but the Spurs are just a much better team.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if the Clippers play like this against the non-elite teams we can for sure grab a playoff spot, since no one else thats battling for it seems to be winning but damn, we need to get some damn W's!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Final Score: Spurs win 93-84. Game was closer then the score shows and the Clippers put in a ton of heart to try to win. If they play like this for the rest of the road trip, they should win 4 games and end up 4-2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At least the Clippers didn't get completely blown out... :sigh:


----------

